# i have to hit my starter 2



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

i have to bump my starter twice before my car starts  what could be the problem everything is stock the ignition wont turn till the third bump.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Empaler said:


> i have to bump my starter twice before my car starts  what could be the problem everything is stock the ignition wont turn till the third bump.


If the starter will not actually turn over and you dont hear any clicking from the solenoid it sounds to me like a bad ignition switch. Try snapping the key to the start position and see if that does it on the first try, if so then thats definatly what the problem is.


----------



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

took it in to the dealer today . they have to rip the colum apart to look for a wire. so i will post what was wrong with it. when it is done and fixed


----------

